# No police on this powder day in Steamboat...



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Powder Tuesday in Steamboat on Vimeo


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome footage during the guitar solo. Gotta love shredding pow.


----------

